# October Flowers



## sitarro (Oct 15, 2012)

I shot these yesterday in my neighbor's yard....... I believe it was a mild 82 degrees.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 15, 2012)

Them's purdy flars.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2012)

awesome sitarro

I Luv flowers


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 15, 2012)

So did Clinton.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> So did Clinton.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 15, 2012)

Sitarro, you have an eye for beauty and a gift from heaven for capturing it. Thanks for sharing your neighbor's flowers. They're beautiful.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 15, 2012)

The stamens are stunning.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Oct 16, 2012)

Very pretty, thank's for sharing


----------



## sitarro (Dec 31, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Sitarro, you have an eye for beauty and a gift from heaven for capturing it. Thanks for sharing your neighbor's flowers. They're beautiful.



Wow what a wonderful compliment, thank you and all of the rest of you that liked my photographs.


----------

